# New member- First Modz



## jlincks (Jun 8, 2013)

Plasti dip bow ties, took cruze and lt off the back, and boost gauge in the vent. Next is lowering springs and wheels.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! Welcome to CruzeTalk!


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice Cruze where did you get the vent mount gauge.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job with the mods man and welcome to the forums! Another Indiana member awesome!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, that is one CLEAN BGM!

Welcome to the Cruze Club. Is your LT a stick or Auto?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice pics.

Congrats on your new Cruze.

Black Granite Metallic. Great color choice.


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jlincks (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks!! The car is an auto.  on mounting the gauge I had piece if aluminum that was easy to bend around but sturdy enough to hold the gauge and attached it to a bolt inside the access panel to the left of the fuse box. You have to open the door to be able to pull that panel off.


----------



## jlincks (Jun 8, 2013)

Got a picture while I was driving at night.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks so clean! I want an rs bumper now.

Where'd you route the air? Good job on the pod.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

